# sneezing mouse



## Bethany02086 (Aug 13, 2012)

One of my mice is sneezing, over and over again, but seems to do it only when i pick him up. he is still in the process of being hand tamed. i have had several mice die, and two in isolation atm because i am worried about them being ill. should i just dose them all with tetracycline? (broad spectrum antibiotic) I bought all but one through a local pet store that gets all their mice from a professional distributor. but i am tired of my mice dieing and i don't think i will be going back there. now i am paranoid about them being sick. Thanks!


----------

